# Cut edge meeting tapered edge of drywall



## brad518 (Feb 14, 2011)

I am installing some new drywall in a house that im remodeling. I have some cut edges that meet the tapered edge. They are not even of course but when i put a level on the drywall i can see the space that needs mudding to make it right. Is it ok for this to happen, and do i just need to mud the seam to make up the difference of the offset then tape and go on like a butt joint?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

how do you end up with a cut edge meeting a tapered edge?


----------



## brad518 (Feb 14, 2011)

Its where i cut a piece with a knife. Its a butt joint but not with the factory tapered edge.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

It would be better if you could take it back to where a reduced edge joint is but if not, you treat it like a butt joint only you will have a considerable amount of mud under the tape on the side with the tapered edge.

so, you were on the right track already.


----------



## drywallinfo (Feb 14, 2011)

*recess edge meets flat edge*

The solution to this is to fill in the recess first. Just load it with compound and scrape level with a wide taping knife. After the surfaces are level, then tape and finish as usual. If you don't fill first, it is difficult to correctly embed the tape.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

nap said:


> how do you end up with a cut edge meeting a tapered edge?


Of all things, I just ran into an example. My stairwell into the basement was finished down to the bottom edge of the floor joist when the house was built. When I put sheet rock up hoizonally, I'm putting a factory beveled edge against the bottom of a cut end. When I read this originally I thought 'I wouldn't make that transition' but, I am now. Ha ha ha


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

It's completely acceptable. No need to pre-fill the tapered edge, just tape and finish. A 10" or 12" knife will be wide enough to fill the void ...


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

It happens. You just try to avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

That transistion doesn't concern me. I just thought it funny that after the conversation I ran into it. I think I'm going to have someone hang and finish my basement. I could do it, but it's hard by yourself and at 60 years old, I pay for it with soreness a lot longer than I use to. That sticks in my throat saying it, but I have to be honest. Not to mention the time savings.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not quite 60 (2 more years), but I know the feeling. I don't even try to hang the amount of rock I did in a day's time 10 years ago. Ya gotta slow down at some point. Neck, back, and 2 shoulder surgeries helped convince me of that fact.....


----------

